# drywall screwguns



## terminata_J (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to know if anyone knows the history about the drywall screwgun (for example: inventor, date invented, where it's from). I searched everywhere online and can only find a very limited amount of info. This is for a research project for my carpentry class. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like a question for someone like Rick Hardman. Username rhardman. 
He is very knowledgeable in the field of patent research.

Patent searches may direct you in the right direction.

P.S. Remember, you can finish school or you can finish drywall.


----------

